# is it possible to use a mitsubishi 20g



## heavyrunner (Jul 13, 2009)

and mount it on to a 1.8t gti. assuming i purchase a t3 flange exhaust manifold.
another question. could i use oem stainless steel replacement oil feed and coolant lines also?

any comments on help would be great.
pretty sure my turbo just went so im in the market.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

You could use it if your had the correct exhaust manifold and DP, as for the lines I could'nt tell you if it would work. I would invest in something better in my opinion, not some DSM garbage.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

lots of people use 16g's so i dont see why you couldnt use a 20g..


----------



## heavyrunner (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*

I was asking because a lot of my friends around here have dsms. I know they're well known to be broke. But was curious about the oil and coolant lines. Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I'm goin to be buying frankturbos kit or a 28rs


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I just finihsed putting a big16g on my 1.8t...
I had to make the downpipe, modify a exhaust manifold and just bought all new lines...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: is it possible to use a mitsubishi 20g (heavyrunner)*

why go through all that for just a 20g?


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_slug* »_why go through all that for just a 20g?



because if you can get the turbo for relatively cheap...and can do the fabbing yourself or know someone...it is worth it...those can put down some power...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

20g's are great turbos. if you can get it cheap all u need is to buy the downpipe flange and the correct oil and water lines and u'll be good. it will probably end up costing about the same as any other BT swap if you dont get raped on the manifold and downpipe
http://www.turbosystem.com/aut...l.htm


_Modified by Big_Tom at 2:49 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Anything is usually possible within reason....TD04's have been used, wouldn't see why a 20g wouldn't work.... I would serious love to see how an Evo9 turbo works on an ABA....


----------



## guap07 (Aug 2, 2006)

GTijoejoe said:


> Anything is usually possible within reason....TD04's have been used, wouldn't see why a 20g wouldn't work.... I would serious love to see how an Evo9 turbo works on an ABA....


 building one now... should be running soon ..just waiting on a head gasket blackforrest forgot to send


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

It can be done but you limit yourself to that flange. T3 or even T4 gives you so many more options


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

stock td04 off a wrx has me somewhere around 250whp right now at 20psi...so a 20g would be nice....very nice.


----------



## tdirs (Sep 25, 2001)

I run an evo 9 turbo on a 2.1 8v and its real good full boost by 3k i do get a bit of compressor surge at 2 bar boost tho does good numbers tho 350hp 360 ftlbs torque.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

tdirs said:


> i run an evo 9 turbo on a 2.1 8v and its real good full boost by 3k i do get a bit of compressor surge at 2 bar boost tho does good numbers tho 350hp 360 ftlbs torque.


 awesome


----------



## guap07 (Aug 2, 2006)

got my little project running this weekend ...runs real good will post some pictures up shortly


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought I would throw my .02c in to. the 20g is a good turbo, I am doing a build with a aeb 1.8t and a TD05 18G top-mount turbo. My turbo is a Greddy setup so its just a reworked Mitsu housing with the Greddy name and impellers. I had this turbo on a 8v ABA with CIS adn it hit real hard. It would spool up hard right around 3700-3800 RPM. I definitely liked it. 

I would really like to see pics of other setups like these! I will post up pics after I get my new setup done.


----------



## guap07 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

tdirs said:


> I run an evo 9 turbo on a 2.1 8v and its real good full boost by 3k i do get a bit of compressor surge at 2 bar boost tho does good numbers tho 350hp 360 ftlbs torque.


 See, thats what I'm talking about  
Makes 350whp all day on a 4g63, 400+ in some cases. Pretty darn good stock turbo


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a couple pics of my set up 058 block 1.8t custom topmount turbo Greddy td05h 18g

I did some research on this turbo and it will build up to 300 horse at 27.5 psi of boost. That is in stock form for the turbo there are some tricks you can do to create more power with this turbo. I will be leaving mine as is for now since it does have decent flow numbers. approx. 640 cfm or 45lbs a minute


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

i put down over 340 whp with a big 16g on my 2.0 16v 17 psi. that's mild tune as well. there's over 360 whp with more tuning at that boost level.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> Anything is usually possible within reason....TD04's have been used, wouldn't see why a 20g wouldn't work.... I would serious love to see how an Evo9 turbo works on an ABA....


I was going to do the evo9 turbo on my rabbit. I even made the manifold for it. Its now being used a a wheel chock.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> I was going to do the evo9 turbo on my rabbit. I even made the manifold for it. Its now being used a a wheel chock.


Sweet!! Wish that thing fit on my Evo


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> Sweet!! Wish that thing fit on my Evo


I can make you an evo one if you like.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

pm


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

T3 10cm^2 TD05/TD06 20G










Let's just say at 24 psi it rips.


----------

